# Licks his wet food till it's gone ;)



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

My golden, Noah, likes to lick his wet foot till it is gone. He doesn't pick it up with his teeth, chew, nothin. In fact, if he has dry kibble and I put anything with a wet consistency in his bowl too, he will not chew the kibble and lick that up as well! :doh:

I have to remember to give him the kibble and the wet thing separately, otherwise he won't chew. Normally I give him dry kibble only. Sometimes though, for a treat or when he is sensitive to a kibble switch, and I have to calm his system, I give him a Rx wet food or complementing kibble wet.

I mean I can remember my grandma's dog eating wet food (she used to feed that nasty Alpo! Of course this was before all the natural food info we have now). Her dog used to pick up the chunks and chew them

Anyway, I just thought this was funny! Is this a golden thing, a dog thing, or a Noah thing? lol


----------

